# Grizzly G0771Z Hybrid Saw



## BRef (Jul 6, 2015)

Heck with the waiting. I would have Grizzly come and get it and spend your money on a better quality product.


----------



## AndyPickler (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd say you are even being generous with 3 stars. Kudos to you for keeping a pretty level head about all this.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks guys. perhaps, i was being penny wise, dollar foolish. my brother always warned me of this…

i gave it three stars to keep my reservations neutral until i can actually use the saw. the saw itself feels decent and motor runs very smooth. definitely good enough for my skill set. i figure i give them some time to work out the simple little quirks…most of these issues could been avoided simply by few trips to the factories for routine quality control visits.

i will post updates as they come


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

I rec'd the RA yesterday for the four fence rails and dropped them off at ups. they'll ship out replacements once rec'd…hopefully, they inspect before shipping this time around. also, the screw inserts for adjustments on the fence mechanism was recalled and replacements were shipped. what was little upsetting was the cs behaved like i was crazy when explaining these issue but the tech dept was aware of it for three weeks…

definitely not a pleasant buying experience.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> I rec d the RA yesterday for the four fence rails and dropped them off at ups. they ll ship out replacements once rec d…hopefully, they inspect before shipping this time around. also, the screw inserts for adjustments on the fence mechanism was recalled and replacements were shipped. what was little upsetting was the cs behaved like i was crazy when explaining these issue but the tech dept was aware of it for three weeks…
> 
> definitely not a pleasant buying experience.
> 
> - JRsgarage


That's a real shame about the cs rep. Sounds like a serious breakdown of communication between customer service and their tech department. I've dealt with Grizzly on a couple occasions, pleasant experience each time. Be sure to keep us posted on the rest of the RMA process!


----------



## RDaws52 (Nov 21, 2015)

Glad to have read this review> I was about to purchase this product. I may not after your experiemce and now just pay up and get a Powermatic.


----------



## Bud2 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sounds like a bad case of quality control on there part,, Somebody not doing there job and getting away with it,,Thanks for sharing


----------



## ak99615 (Feb 18, 2017)

I posted my setup of the saw on Reddit /woodworking, and also have a separate post on there outlining my issue and resolution of the fence issue, which I'll mention below.

I have the same saw and ran into some of the same QA issues, specifically with the uneven grounding of the table top and wings.

My fence itself was fine aside from what you experienced with the knob being proud of the table. To alleviate this I had the grind down the bronze thread a little bit until i was able to get the adjustment knob to rest a hair below the table. The right knob had the same issue but I don't see myself cutting on the other side of the fence/table anytime soon so I left it alone.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

ak99615, yes, shorter insert screws will remedy the protruding issue. i did'nt want to start physically altering the saw due to warranty issues. there is a recall issued for that screw which i am waiting on.

they rec'd the fence tracks on thursday morning but still no info on replacements. i need to upload more pics related to QC in relation to fit and finish. in defense of the saw, it feels nice and seems to be priced fairly but the headache this company passes onto their customers is somewhat surprising. i kind of get the feeling their idea of good CS is sending out replacement parts; rather than running QC throughout production. i've read many similar cases with exact same solutions i am witnessing. losing one to two months of play time is aggravating as a hobbyist. i guess i'm still like a kid when it comes to new tools. i will consider all this on my next purchase.

*a good company addresses their product issues

*a great company prevents these issues


----------



## ak99615 (Feb 18, 2017)

You're exactly right, there's no reason these issues should have been missed at QC. I was quite disappointed when I ran into these issues one after another. I hope that you can generate some sawdust soon!

I work in IT and your quote about good vs great holds true there as well


----------



## BRef (Jul 6, 2015)

I am convinced that some of the equipment you get from Grizzly is no different than the quality you would get from a Harbor Freight or other super low price competitor. Some of those items are great right out of the box and some you have to spend time fixing yourself.

I say that because I have found interchangeable parts when I need to make repairs on my tools and also my experience in my own business that things go through the same plants in China and the sellers just put their own name on it. I don't believe for a moment the myth that you get different QC. Remember Lumber Liquidators, they claimed there product went through another production line and QC and investigations proved it went through the same as the lowest cost guys. It is all about price points, and I am finding the difference of up to $500 or so with woodworking tools is within the same price point and quality.

I am convinced that Grizzly's business model is to buy in low at whatever price point they are competing and mark the equipment up to the high end of said price point and then when and if they have to replace items under warranty they are covered by the amount they charge to come out ahead.

Example let's say I start a Band Saw Business, ACME Band Saws. I market it well and staff up my customer service. I buy my Band Saw from a Chinese Manufacture for $200 and put my paint and ACME name on it. My lowest cost competitor sells this saw for $300 or less, I resell it for $500 to $700. My low cost competitors give a 90 day warranty and no service after the sale. They go after the cost low cost consumer and some of them really do get a heck of a good deal. I claim to market to the person who is looking for quality at a lower cost than the $1000 price point and who wants good customer service. I give a one year warranty and for what I charge I can afford to employ staff, keep parts on hand and even replace whole units if I need to.

It is not necessarily a bad business model but don't be fooled when it happens to you. It is all about the price point.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

ak99615, thanks. hope you're enjoying yours.

BRef, like everything coming out of China…basically a "private label" business. factories run 24/7; if you can't keep them busy, they'll sell that slot and continue to producing same product. same products, different color schemes.

more hiccups, the recalled set screws that were supposedly sent out last monday was a hoax. now saying that the new replacement screws were delivered to their washington facility and were not able to ship yet….but, had me believing they were shipped. never knew having two warehouses would cause such breakdown logistically…


----------



## Crank (Feb 20, 2017)

JRsgarage, I am having the same issue as you with the set screw and knurled nut. When I called Grizzly today, they did not mention a recall. They asked me to use a rubber mallet to see if I could get the fence to move down a little. I knew that method would not move the fence enough. I found some M10 14.5 mm set screws with nylon tips online. I guess I can call them back tomorrow, or I may just order the one I found.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Crank, the CS seems clueless at that company. i had one of their CS rep email me angry because i escalated to tech manager. this rep accused that i had never mentioned the screw issue with her. i told her to re-read through the email chain…never heard from her again.

i got the info from their tech dept and one of their "on duty" managers, Jean. i can't believe they told you to beat it down with a mallet…insane. 
*this is the info i got from grizzly…i've rec'd false info from them already so take it with a grain of salt.

this is the part number for the screws, P0771Z340V2, SET SCREW M10-1.5 X 15, PLASTIC TIP.


----------



## Crank (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you for the information. I will call in requesting that the new set screws be sent to me. I assume the knurled nuts are no longer used because they will always sit up too high.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

today was a good day. finally got someone from the company that executed as promised, thank you, Jean K.

rec'd the new fence faces and adjustment screws from ups today. everything looks good and was able to square up the fence. but the rear of fence seems to sit up tad bit, even at lowest setting.

Crank, yes, definitely give them a call. also, you'll need the knurled nuts; they won't hold otherwise. it's a tight fit but you'll get just enough clearance after adjusting the brass screws. these screws will help squaring your fence if needed.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have three Grizzly machines. I love the machines but hate what I had to go through to get them right and I didn't have nearly the problems you are having. Purchasing from Grizzly is a crap shoot and their customer service is not what it should be. I wrote a letter to the CEO of Grizzly and never heard back. I wrote a letter to the CEO of Lowe's and he called me.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Kelster58, pretty amazing he called…i guess a reflection of company really shows in these instances. this was the second tool i've bought from Grizzly, first being a spindle sander; the spindle sander has been great. i never had issues in past. even with the saw, sending out replacement parts were not the issue but the two months lost and the hassles.

after using the saw, i am happy with it. G0771z fence holds tight and seems accurate…the t-track faces should be useful. the saw runs very smooth and cuts straight. it's nice it came with a dado insert.


















the table top was reasonably flat and leveled





































couple pics of fit and finish..













































overall, happy with the saw. would i buy Grizzly again….probably not. although i'm satisfied with the saw, i'm sure i would have been just as happy with half a dozen other saws.


----------



## Sunds (Feb 21, 2017)

I wanted to buy this saw but when I saw your post about the table / wings not mating up correctly due to the different bevel angles, I knew that kind of defect would drive me nuts (woodworkers tend toward precision after all).

I emailed Grizzly twice to both the their sales and customer support addresses asking if this was a known defect and if future units would have this corrected. No response.

I happened to see a Laguna Fusion saw in (a major woodworking franchise) and it has the same exact defect. So perhaps the rumors of these saws being made by the same manufacturer are true.

In any case, I'm not buying this saw unless this gets fixed. Its a shame, I was ready to click the buy button.

I picked this saw (and its apparent siblings the Laguna and Baileigh) because it has the cabinet saw features I need for now but its also light enough for me to move between my out-building and garage. That really leaves only the Jet Proshop… or just wait until one of these brands fix their manufacturing issue.


----------



## Sunds (Feb 21, 2017)

For the record Grizzly did respond to me and said they've had only one reported issue (perhaps this one) and a few on the previous version of this saw. They consider this to be a cosmetic issue that doesn't affect the performance of the machine.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Sunds, i know few guys with the same problem with the uneven grounded edge but as mentioned, it's just cosmetic. i'm sure they will get it sorted out in soon

at end of the day, it's just a saw…


----------



## McGriff (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you plan any further review of this saw? I was looking at this one and the G0715. If you hadn't had the problems, would this have been a saw you would keep long term? Maybe it's too soon to tell. The disappointment can really color how we feel about a purchase.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

McGriff, i will do a follow up after few months. i was looking at these two as well as few others but decided to go with the G0771z. when i was researching, only complaints with the G0771 were related to the fence, which i felt worse case senario i can replace. some of the other saws seemed to have a more reports of deep rooted issues.

although the first two months of ownership was a wash, i do feel the saw is a decent unit. i actually like the fence; it has adjustments to make it right. also, i don't know what affect the cabinet mounted trunnions will have but i did like the idea of easier adjustments.

wait couple of months to order and i'm sure they'll address these simple issues….i hope so. if you have any specific ?'s, i'll be happy to try to answer them. good luck


----------



## McGriff (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks JR. Ill think about any questions I may have and send you a message some time. Every time I make a plan on what to do, someone adds more info and I totally change my plan of attack.


----------



## Kiffer (Mar 17, 2017)

New Guy….Just to join in on this…....I also purchased the G0771z after waiting for the new shipment to come out. There weren't man reviews on the old one but they seemed okay and the machine was within my price range. That said, I have experienced the same quality issues as noted here previously. Set screws proud of table specifically but also the beveled extension wing grinds did not match the main table. I had to match them up the best I could. I also had a problem with the fence; the glide pads/bearing pads came off and the lock down pad was missing altogether. The adhesive used was chalky and dry; poor quality adhesive and QA on the assembly line. The set screw thing was aggravating. Grizzly CS told me I could grind them down and that they were unaware of the issue and nobody else had complained about this. I found this thread in about 15 seconds while on hold with CS. Before they would send out the screws, which I now have, I had to provide pictures to prove the problem was not me. Although they were responsive and accommodating, they seem out of touch with their own product issues.


----------



## McGriff (Mar 1, 2017)

Kiffer: That's ashame. I was considering the G0715p, due to problems with the 771z, but that went on Clearance and ordering right now isn't in the cards. They even raised the price of the 715p when they put it on clearance. Need to run conduit, wire and sub panel to the garage with a foot of snow on the ground. I would hate to not be able to test it out for two months.

I was hoping grizzly would stop using the "deny continuously and hope people start believing it" routine, and just get things taken care of. Not sure If finances will allow me to go up to the 1023. Once everything is right, let us know how it's working for you.


----------



## HankLP (Jan 9, 2017)

I've had the G0771 for almost two years now, and have been very satisfied. It was an "as-is" buy from the Bellingham center and required some disassembly and reassembly. The lack of a zero clearance insert, and the difficult access to the cabinet caused me some consternation, but I've done a work-around for those. I made an insert from quarter sawn oak planed down to ~3/16". It did require a stiffener on the left side of the saw blade and added a hinged door to access the cabinet. You can check out the photos on my projects page.


----------



## TXCajun (Mar 27, 2017)

I just completed assembly of my new G0771Z yesterday and have the exact same issue with the adjustment screws. I actually found a post here on Lumberjocks that mentions the same problem, but with the fence on a model G0715… FROM THREE YEARS AGO!!!

That tells me Grizzzly has an ongoing systemic QA/QC issue and really doesn't care enough to address it and make a permanent change. I've bought my last Grizzly product. As has been mentioned, I might as well buy Harbor Freight stuff.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

TxCajun, sorry to hear that you are experiencing same issues. grizzly is probably still dwindling down their earlier shipments. i doubt they would go through the trouble of opening existing saws and replacing the defected parts…too much work or hassle for them…it is unfortunate! hope you get it addressed soon without too much issues.


regarding the comparison to harborfreight, check out the spindle sander and the bench planer…


----------



## TXCajun (Mar 27, 2017)

I contacted both Grizzly customer service and their tech support via email on Sunday night (3-26-17). I received a response from tech support Monday afternoon acknowledging their awareness of the issue and associated recall notice (I never got that memo). "Vince" informed me that fences in the warehouse are being corrected and customers who had already purchased the saw were being sent the replacement Teflon - tipped set screws. Once I provided my saw manufacture date and serial number, he'd ensure that I received the screws.

So kudos to Vince/tech support. I still maintain that Grizzly and the factory that builds the saws has a QC/QA issue, but I think we here are unanimous on that subject. Wrong-size set screws, warped fences, and incorrectly chamferred table wings all found on the same model leaves you wondering.

As a side note, I have a close friend here who convinced me to buy a Grizzly since he has a G0771 as well as a band saw and dust vacuum. His equipment had no issues and he has been very happy with his purchases. So, there are good news stories.


----------



## Kiffer (Mar 17, 2017)

It has been a few months and although I am working well with the saw, I would not recommend it to others. I upgraded the fence to the INCRA which I planned to do anyway but it was needed. The stock fence was not good at all. I had to take apart the whole fence to get the clearances right and square. An additional problem occurred early on….The retaining clip and spacer on the height adjustment lead screw popped off when I raised the blade too far. It didn't take much effort at all and a lack of attention was my issue but I couldn't believe how easily it came off. I was able to reinstall but I noticed that the tolerances are a bit tight for the clip and spacer. You get what you pay for I guess. The same saw configuration in Powermatic would be at least double the price on sale. That's the one I really wanted but my eyes often exceed my wallet.

Has anyone had issues keeping the table to blade alignment accurate? I have re-calibrated three times now.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Kiffer, sorry to hear that you're still experiencing issues. i, too had the issue with the retaining pin just this week. the hollow pin shattered into pieces…used a pin nail for temp fix. 









in regards to table alignment, i'm not really following you for you to adjust three times….how are you adjusting?

i have to really increase(height-where it will sit above stock) the right side fence adjustment screws to square up the fence face.


----------



## Kiffer (Mar 17, 2017)

I see what you are referencing but the issue I was describing was inside the cabinet on the other end of the height adjust. There is one clip and a spacer on either end of where the lead screw where it pivots the motor up and down.

My adjustment of the miter slot to blade is the same one posted by The Wood Whisperer, Mike Spaguolo. Using a combination square in the miter slot and comparing distance from the front of the blade and back of the blade to the same tooth each time. Then loosening the table mounts and tapping the table until you get the same touch sense on the square at both the front and back of the blade when rotating the same tooth each end. I get great results but it seems like I get some movement out of alignment over some time. It isn't the tightening of the bolts; I put a lot of torque on them so if they are moving it may be that the mounts aren't square and they vibrate back into original position.

the fence issue is now moot since I installed the incra fence. However, the rail (non-locking) side of the fence runs on a roller. That roller has two nuts to lock the height of that piece and can be changed to square the fence. My problem with the my original fence was that I didn't have enough threads to make the fence square. I had to loosen both faces of the fence and square them to the table. Tedious but it worked. You can see the underside of the fence in the photo and the clearance issue as well.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

you might want to call grizzly. i made a very slight adjustment when i originally set up but have not had to touch it since.

i agree the fence is finnicky. it's the little things…when they replaced the two housing insert screws, they should have sent/ replaced the front screw as well to keep it consistent height


----------



## McGriff (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for the updates. Very disappointing to hear about this saw. Any chance they will fix some of these things? Or do you think they will leave it due to the low cost?

My own purchase has been delayed by new management at work. I still have a job, but a number of other people don't. Being at a place for 16 years doesn't matter when people who have been there longer are shown the door. When things settle, hopefully I can find the right saw.


----------



## TheSpoMan (Jun 6, 2017)

JRsgarage -

Did you get satisfactory resolution on the saw. I'm in the market for a big upgrade and this would really help my budget if Griz has resolved the issues with this saw.


----------



## Kiffer (Mar 17, 2017)

I have no idea if the issues were resolved in terms of new equipment shipments but they did send me the shorter brass screws for adjusting the fence. Since I upgraded to the Incra fence it really didn't matter. Bottom line…..I would wait and save for a better quality table saw. Powermatic is my dream.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

TheSpotMan, so far so good. after the initial issues, the saw has performed well. i am not sure if they have resolved all issues but most of mine and the ones i read about have been manageable. the screw for the front of fence still sits little too high but has not affected the performance.

if i had to redo it, i'd probably would have gone with 1.75 SS but not worth it to me to change out at this point. it set up to cut straight so good enough….

i'm sure no matter which saw, we'll always find something…grass always seem greener on the other side.


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey everyone. I just received my Grizzly G0771Z yesterday and I felt that I should add my experience to this thread.

First of all, delivery went just fine (ordered Monday, received next Monday). The driver was willing to pull it into my garage for me. (not a long driveway though) There were a number of cuts and punctures in the cardboard on both the main saw and the fence packages. I noted them on the receipt and took pictures.

I went ahead and opened up the packages and everything looked good. No scratches or dings. Next, I removed the saw from the pallet by removing two bolts from underneath the pallet. I then assembled the Grizzly Bear Crawl mobile base around it which went very smoothly.

Next step was to mount the wings. (they are WAY heavier than I expected. The cast iron was at least 1/4 inch thick all around. Be careful when you mount them. The bevels on the front and back are different so you need to make sure you orient them correctly when mounting them to the main table. The bevels matched perfectly for me. 
I had no problem getting them level to the table with a plastic mallet. I did use some masking tape to shim the left wing, but honestly it was so close already it probably wouldn't have made a difference either way. The right wing went on as smoothly as the first.

I installed the blade, riving knife, raise and angle wheels, and throat plates all without issue. One of the screws in the motor cover was a little tight, but no big deal.

I installed the front fence rail with no issues. I did have a small issue installing the back rail. Basically, the bolts that it came with to install the back rail were a tad too short to get a good grip into the nuts. I ended up using some bolts that I had laying around to finish the job. This was really not a huge deal as the bolts were common bolts that you can easily find at any hardware store. I measured the drop from the table to the rails along the entire length and it was very consistent with maybe a paper thickness different along the whole length. Easily adjusted for if that bugs you.

Finally the fence. I installed the fence and checked alignment. It was maybe 1/64th out to the right on the far end of the fence. That was an easy adjustment as well. Everything else was great. The vertical squareness to the table was perfect. The fence glides smooth enough and locks down consistently straight. The blade was 90 to the table and parallel to the miter slots right out of the box and the motor ran smoothly and quietly.

I had been going back and forth between the Delta 36-725 and this saw and let me tell you… the difference is night and day. Soooo worth the couple hundred dollars difference. Oh, and all of the issues that have been mentioned in previous threads (fence set screw height, table bevels, etc.) were not an issue for me at all. Maybe they've worked through all the old inventory. Basically, I give it a huge double thumbs up and would recommend this to anyone that is looking for a solid table saw within a 1000 dollar budget.


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

I've decided to move the last post into it's own review. Sorry if that's a problem. If the moderator wants to delete this one, go right ahead. Thanks all!


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Bikerdan, congrats on your new saw. good to see they have remedied some of the minor nagging issues. so far, mine has done its duties well enough…enjoy.


----------



## Teresa357 (May 28, 2018)

iTunes could not be accessed from Android devices, yet you can utilize it on MAC OS. iTunes Log In Please verify that your Apple ID as well as password are right.


----------

